# Broken LGB Genesis Headlight



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got an LGB Genesis with a broken headlight. Looking at the front of the engine, it would be the right light in the center pair. Has this happened to anyone else? Is there a way to fix it? While I had the engine open to install a decoder, I took a look at the headlight structure. The circuit board, which seemed to be glued in, looked fine as far as I could tell. Could the LED have burned out? It worked when I first got the locomotive but it only lasted a day or so.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

what a drag 

im only guessing- 
if the engine is new and relatively unsued-then some sort of early compenent failure 

or somehow the lead or connectino has been broken/interrupted 

if you can remove the board i would imagine that a replacement led is possible to find- 

i might also simply write to maarklin in germany and ask for a new board assembly 

what a drag-the bright LED lights on this engine are my favorite thing about it


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont think Marklin has parts yet, but i would try watts 1st and chances are if marklin doesnt make a run of them they probably wouldnt have parts 
Nick


----------



## BNGP10 (Jan 4, 2008)

Massoth is making most of the electrical replacement parts as they did them for LGB when they were in business. Give Dave Watts a call, he might have what you need or know where to get it. Mike


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, an update. LGB has sent me a new headlight circuit board. The wire connectors holding the old board in simply pulled apart. I installed the new board and reassembled the loco. Everything's working fine again.


----------

